# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  que monedas usais?

## Marco Antonio

Hola a todos, he probado muy pocas veces la magia con monedas, la verdad me siento bastante torpe, a la hora de empalmar todas me parecen pequeñas...  :D 

Así que mi pregunta es ¿que monedas prefieren para trabajar? no soy un entendido pero seguramente tenga más importancia el peso de la moneda que el tamaño. Hoy por hoy todavía no me he encontrado cómodo con ninguna (pero las encontraré), como dice el Bobo hay que trabajar con el tamaño máximo que te permita trabajar seguro... creo que son estas las palabras. Por eso estoy pensando en adquirir unas monedas en alguna tienda de magia. 

Un saludo

----------


## Felipe

Suelo usar las de medio dólar por el tamaño y los bordes que tiene. Es la que mejor se adapta a mi mano. Siempre llevo una para jugar con ella.

También he practicado algunas cosas con las diferentes monedas de curso legal que tenemos porque son las que sueles llevar encima.

Pero aunque me gustan, no dedico mucho tiempo a las monedas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Suelo usar la de 50 centimos y, un poco menos, las de 1 euro. Más que nada porque así siempre puedo pedirlas prestaqas y una vez que las hago desaparecer me las quedo con la frase tipica esa de:

 ¿No te ha gustado? ¿no? ¿Y crees que El truco bien merece ese euro no?

 En fin, como soy tonto suelo devolverlas pero bueno.

----------


## Ella

solia usar monedas de 5 cnt como si fueran peniques con otra de igual tamaño...pero empalmaba igual una de 2eur que una de 2ctn,jejeje, la de 1 cnt tb pero me sentia incomoda, asi q ni la usaba...ahora uso americanas y penique, empalmo con igual facilidad, pero fue como empezar de nuevo, si antes no te sonaban la mayoria de veces las de euro, las americanas si...si antes empalmabas 5 a la vez, hora empalmas solo 3..y asi poco poco...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Eso es precisamente lo que me ocurre, es cierto que llevo muy poco tiempo, y es lógico sentirme muy poco natural con una moneda empalmada en la mano, las monedas de dos euros me parecen más fáciles por el tamaño, me debe pasar algo parecido a lo que ya leí en algún lugar de este foro, debo tener poco músculo en la mano  :Wink1: , no consigo empalmar una moneda con el empalme normal sin que tenga que... o bien bajar demasiado el pulgar o subir el meñique (siempre hablo de sus bases no de los dedos en si). Bueno, como decimos siempre práctica, práctica y después... más práctica. Por cierto ella, he visto algunos de tus videos y están muy conseguidos los efectos.

Besos y abrazos.

M.A.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Yo llevo siempre encima una de medio dollar, de las de kennedy, para ir practicando empalmes, pero las que empalmo con mas facilidad son las de 50 centimos de euro. Va en función, supongo, del tamaño de la mano. Según el tamaño se tiene mas facilidad "innata" para empalmar monedas de determinados tamaños. Pero bueno, supongo que a fuerza de practicar se acaba adquiriendo facilidad para empalmar lo que sea.

----------


## Ella

a mi nunca se me ha puesto el indice hacia arriba, ni la mano como garra...me veo raro eso si, porque  cuando empalmo no puedo tener la mano plana, siempre el pulgar esta algo posterior, aunque no hago bobeda palmar.
antes de comprarte las americanas, puedes probar con francos o cuarto de dolar (que son mas faciles de conseguir)...
ahora el empalme multimo con la de medio dolar lo hago mejor..pero no bien, porque me suena un poco (pero suena) cuando la moneda se arrastra sobre la de abajo, siempre lo hago, la coloco y con el dedo medio la arrastro... :-( 
ayer en el examen practio de anatomi estuve con las monedas...hice lo tipico de hacer que atraviese el pantalon para acabar en el bolsillo y luego al meterla en el bosillo salga por el pantalon, luego aparicion multiple, y esas cosas faciles  :Smile1:

----------


## ignoto

¿Nadie ha probado las de 25 pesetas (de las gordas, de antes no las miniaturas)?
¿Ni los duros de plata?
Que antíguo soy.

----------


## BusyMan

Para Ignoto:
- No eres antiguo, eres viejo.

Para Ella:
- Me parece una burrada empalmar en clásico monedas de 5 céntimos
- Sí se te pone un poco mano de pato cuando empalmas (paciencia, vas muy bien)
- El próximo día te enseño una forma de empalmar varias monedas una a una sin que suene (silent palm). Es dificilillo pero se que le echas horas.

Para Marco Antonio:
-Nunca, repito, nunca compres monedas en tiendas de magia. Te va a costar el 800% de su valor. Es una pasada.
-Es normal que se te ponga la mano ''rara'' al principio al empalmar. Puff pues no te quedan horas y calambres en las manos...
-Recuerda que se deben empalmar muy suaves muy suaves, que si te tocan el codo se te caiga la moneda (según Okito).

Para todos:
- Me voy a tomar una cocacola (para que luego digan que la publicidad no influye...)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Eso de las horas ya lo tengo muy asumido... vengo de la Cartomagia  :Wink1: , pero es que me resulta tan dificil... Tomaré vuestros consejos y probaré con diferentes monedas, a ver que ocurre. 

PD.: hoy llevo todo el día con una moneda de 2 euros, y tengo la mano como si me hubiera pasado el día jugando al futbolín... :D :D

Abrazos.

----------


## Ella

> Para Ella:
> - Me parece una burrada empalmar en clásico monedas de 5 céntimos
> - Sí se te pone un poco mano de pato cuando empalmas (paciencia, vas muy bien)
> - El próximo día te enseño una forma de empalmar varias monedas una a una sin que suene (silent palm). Es dificilillo pero se que le echas horas.


para ese entonces usaba las de 5 cnt porque comparada con una moneda dorada de las de 50 o 20 se podria contrastar mejor el color para juegos de cambio de color o de la moneda que te atraviesa la mano quedando la de adentro fuera y la de fuera dentro (esos eran los unicos juegos que hacia, rutinas de una moneda no, porque para eso usaba las bolas).ç
mano de pato? te refieres a los dedos separados :Confused: , acaso no me has visto empalmar?' te aparece que empalmo asi??, jajajajajaj..que mala memoria, eh?? y eso te que empalme con las 2 manos, izquierda y derecha  :Wink1: 
por que no me enseñaste ese dia ese empalme multiple?? joooo

----------


## Ella

> Para Ella:
> - Me parece una burrada empalmar en clásico monedas de 5 céntimos
> - Sí se te pone un poco mano de pato cuando empalmas (paciencia, vas muy bien)
> - El próximo día te enseño una forma de empalmar varias monedas una a una sin que suene (silent palm). Es dificilillo pero se que le echas horas.


para ese entonces usaba las de 5 cnt porque comparada con una moneda dorada de las de 50 o 20 se podria contrastar mejor el color para juegos de cambio de color o de la moneda que te atraviesa la mano quedando la de adentro fuera y la de fuera dentro (esos eran los unicos juegos que hacia, rutinas de una moneda no, porque para eso usaba las bolas). aparte, soy de las que nunca tienen monedas de euro en la cartera, siempre las de 2 y 10 cnts :(
mano de pato? te refieres a los dedos separados :Confused: , acaso no me has visto empalmar?' te aparece que empalmo asi??, jajajajajaj..que mala memoria, eh?? y eso te que empalme con las 2 manos, izquierda y derecha  :Wink1: 
por que no me enseñaste ese dia ese empalme multiple?? joooo

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Las monedas "de euro" que mas me gustan son las de dos euros, aparte porque es la mas grande de todas (bueno, la de 0.50€ el tamaño es similar) la de 2 tiene dos colores. Aunque tambien he de admitir que desde que entraron en mi poder 4 monedas de 1/2 dolar me quede maravillado por las mismas, el color plateado, el tamaño, ...

----------


## fernando santos

Aporto mi experiencia y al mismo tiempo me gustaría saber si alguien comparte "mi sensibilidad". Me resultan mucho más agradables al tacto las monedas de metal puro, quiero decir de cobre o de plata que sean de cobre-cobre o de plata plata. Las monedas de aleaciones las encuentro más frías al tacto, más resbaladizas.... Las de plata o cobre como diría un escultor son de una materia más orgánica.

----------


## kraken69

hola Marco Antonio, ps fíjate que yo cuando empecé, también me costo mucho trabajo el empalme, y creo en mi humilde opinión que primero que nada tienes que adoptar la técnica que mas te acomode, ya sabes que la mas común es trasladar la moneda a partir de corazón, índice pulgar y la otra es a partir de corazón, anular, pulgar, supongo que lla probaste las dos no?
después es importante que como tu mencionas empieces con monedas grandes de la denominación que quieras y del país que quieras, finalmente lo importante es que la sientas cómoda en tu palma y esta adquiera un forma natural, y no necesariamente estirada, porque finalmente nunca tenemos estirada la mano, simplemente relaja tu mano y veras que la forma natural es algo flexionada, lo que si es necesario es que no se te vea rígida en cuanto a lo de la complexión de la mano, no creo que tengas problemas e simplemente acostumbrarse, ese maravilloso lugar de la palma es muy noble y lo único que necesita es ejercicio ya que en el empalme actúan partes de la mano que jamás utilizamos y de ahí el dolor o sensación que sientes, pero recuerda que cuando ejercites lo suficiente jamás te volverá a doler, yo hasta el momento ya no me preocupa el tamaño de la moneda ya que e practicado tanto que cada ves mi empalme es mas natural y con cualquier tamaño de moneda.
 Ha y un tipp, utiliza siempre monedas nuevas ya que los cantos no están desgastados y tendrás un agarre mas preciso, yo empecé utilizando monedas de $10 pesos aquí en México las considero de un excelente tamaño para empezar..
ha y nunca olvides tu moneda, siempre practica, veras que asta le tomas cariño, y en hora buena tu incursión a la numismagia saludos y suerte...

----------


## karlk

Ignoto yo también a veces utiizo la de 25 pesetas, no la del agujero enmedio.  La grande
I también tengo monedas de 100 colones, pero no se donde se pueden encontrar estas.
A mi me las lllevó un amigo de Puerto Rico.
Salu2

----------


## Payma

Menos mal, yo pensaba que tenia la mano atrofiada o algo, porque tengo agujetas después de empalmar una moneda a lo largo del día. Yo estoy aprendiendo el empalme clásico con una moneda de 50 pesetas de las antiguas que de tamaño son parecidas a las de medio dolar, pero ahora que tengo una de medio dolar, me resulta más fácil empalmarla porque son la mitad de delgadas. También hago prácticas con una moneda de 2 euros.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> ¿Nadie ha probado las de 25 pesetas (de las gordas, de antes no las miniaturas)?
> ¿Ni los duros de plata?
> Que antíguo soy.


Yo hace años que uso las de veinte duros de Franco de plata, son del tamaño del dólar de plata (mayores que el famoso medio dólar), pero sólo las uso para números en los que esté justificado el empleo de monedas ajenas al personal presente.

Si la actuación es informal o si no está justificado, empleo siempre monedas prestadas (ergo, euros). Quien dice prestadas dice shuttle y demás maldades.

Un saludo.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

medio dolar, penique ingles antiguo en primer termino
cuarto de dolar cincuenta cent 2 euros en segundo termino

----------


## newwave

hola, yo utilizo monedas de medio dolar, peniques ingleses y cascarillas de medio dolar. para mi son las mas faciles de manipular  :Lol:   8-)

----------


## Sombrero

> ¿Nadie ha probado las de 25 pesetas (de las gordas, de antes no las miniaturas)?


Yo, para el coin roll, un dia me propuse hacerlo y no encontré de 2€ en mi casa, miré en un cajon antiguo y habia de estas.
La verdad están bien, yo la que tengo es de 1975...

----------


## newwave

las de 25 pesetas estan bien. yo utilizo las de medio dolar porque su canto es muy dentado y pesan relativamente poco por lo que puedes manipularlas teniendo la mano bastante relajada

----------


## OrLoK

Yo estoy empezando a practicar los empalmes con monedas de 50 céntimos de euro más que otra cosa porque son todo lo que tengo a mano  :-( . He oído maravillas de las monedas de 50 centavos y como todos los días paso por el aeuropuerto camino de la universidad he pensado en ir a que me cambien... pero sólo te dan billetes. 

Estoy pensando en encargarlas a una tienda de magia, pero es que es eso que dice BusyMan, un robo en mayúsculas  :-( , así que no se muy bien qué hacer porque ni en mis planes ni en los de mis familiares y amigos está viajar a los USA próximamente...

----------


## Ella

> Estoy pensando en encargarlas a una tienda de magia, pero es que es eso que dice BusyMan, un robo en mayúsculas  :-( , así que no se muy bien qué hacer porque ni en mis planes ni en los de mis familiares y amigos está viajar a los USA próximamente...


hombre, en estados unidos la encuentras al precio (50cnts), pero creo que casi en toda españa vale igual que en las tiendas de magia, a lo mejor medio euro menos/mas, con decirte que las monedas de penique ingles en londres valen 20 cnt y aqui vale casi igual que las de medio dolar.
ponerte a buscar por ebay (o cualquier otro sitio) monedas de medio dolar, encontrar el numero suficiente (5) y que ninguna de esas sean las de plata (que son mas cara),y luego que te la envien por correo (gastos de envio)...no se.
si no prueba con otras monedas europeas, las de dos liras (inglesas) son casi igual que los medio dolares o cualquiera de las otras que ha dicho busy

----------


## newwave

eso tienes que encargarlas en tiendas de magia o en filaterias(donde venden los sellos y monedas) yo utilizo monedas gastadas ya que creo que "cantan" menos

----------


## OrLoK

Gracias a los dos por vuestros consejos  :D !

En estos momentos me debato entre Ebay y tiendamagica.com por dos cuestiones: los precios (en tiendamagia salen algo caras cuando le pones los gastos de envío) y el tema de que sean o no nuevas (y luego está el problema de que en Ebay lo que he visto son monedas históricas  :? ). Me gustaría escuchar vuestros testimonios sobre qué monedas creeis que son mejores (si las nuevas o las gastadas) o cuales dan menos problemas (no solo para empalmar, sino a la hora de mantenerlas limpias y "clónicas" y en general).

Gracias!

----------


## newwave

yo tengo nuevas y gastadas. las 2 las empalmo igual de bien. creo que las gastadas tintinean menos. en las filaterias las puedes encontrar un poco mas baratas que en las tiendas de magia

----------


## Ella

> en las filaterias las puedes encontrar un poco mas baratas que en las tiendas de magia


seguramente se puedan encontrar *un poco* mas baratas, al igual que en ebay, como dije antes, lo malo es que es dificil encontrar 5 monedas de medio dolar, mayoremente tienen 2 o 3 y el resto de plata (mas caras).
orlock, tu eras de madrid? en madrid hay 2 tiendas de magia.
si no juntate con alguien mas para hacer un pedido a tiendamagia y de paso pide las monedas (es una diea).

----------


## newwave

no creas. yo soy de barcelona y en una filateria de mi barrio pude comprar 6 manedas de medio dolar, eso si, mitad niquel mitad plata, y el dueño me comento que son bastante facil de conseguir. tambien tenia monedas solo de plata, pero estas eran mas caras. lo de juntarse con alguien para hacer un pedido conjunto me parece muy buena idea

----------


## OrLoK

> si no juntate con alguien mas para hacer un pedido a tiendamagia y de paso pide las monedas (es una diea).


Creo que eso es lo que voy a hacer, voy a ver si el bueno de Norax se anima también a pedir algo  :P . Gracias de nuevo a los dos  8-)

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

supongo que eso de comprar pocas monedas dependerá de la tienda. Yo uso las monedas de medio dolar normales, y me acuerdo que cuando las adquirí en una numismática de mi ciudad, compré 10 y debía de haber como 40. Además, también se pueden encontrar en los mercados de la plaza.
por cierto las monedas de medio dolar en tiendamagia son totalmente nuevas, de ahí que valgan 4 euros, cuando en una filatelia las puedes comprar, dependiendo del estado de conservación en que estén, de 1euro a 5 euros.
Gastar dos euros y medio en cada una me parece apropiado

----------


## Ella

orlok, simplemente acercate a la tienda de magia (fisica), jejeje, norax no creo que compre porque tiene esto algo dejado y mas ahora que estamos a las puertas de los examenes!!
sabes que me paso a mi? empece a buscar en filatelias las monedas de medio dolar pero todas las que tenian eran las de plata o acuñadas por ocaciones especiales...valian un paston.

----------


## newwave

suerte y que encuentres lo que busques

----------


## fradyjavi

Yo uso las de 2 € euros ahora que toy empezando y cuando practicas un poco se da relativamente bien.

Salu2

----------


## newwave

esas tambien estan bien y tienen la ventaja de que se las puedes pedir al publico

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

ya pero una gran desventaja también: las monedas trucadas de euro( y especialmente de dos euros) son super caras, el doble que una de medio dolar

----------


## Ella

pero el hecho que empieces con una moneda de euro no quiere decir que solo hagas magia con ellas, empezaras a empalmar todo lo que pilles (gomas, tizas...), lo mismo con las monedas, en cuanto quedes con otro mago y veas las de medio dolar aunque sea por curiosidad te compraras una...
yo empece con las de 20 centimos porque nunca tenia de 2 euros en la cartera y de 50 tampoco :D

----------


## Ignagamo

Yo uso cualkier moneda, pero m gusta acer magia con las de 1 €  y las de 50 cent. son mas comodas y manejables

----------


## yosti

la verdad creo q no podria usar ni pesetas ni euros ni dolara ya que en mexico  casi nadie trae de esas en la bolsa  no se si me puedan decir masomenos el tamoño de las de 50c para ver si hay alguna por aca de ese tamaño ahora estoy probando con una de 5 pesos q es de 2.5 centimetros aproximados

----------


## Raicon

yo suelo usar las de cuarto de dolar ya que mis dedos no son muy grandes para manipular la de medio dolar, no es que no pueda pero me siento mas cómodo con la de cuarto de dolar. Eso es cuestion que cojas unas cuantas que tengas por casa y pruebes.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Yosti, hay una moneda mexicana (creo que ya no está en circulación, pero si vas a una numismática seguro que la encuentras), es de 20 centavos de cobre. Lo sé porque Roth, usaba monedas de esas en sustitucióna  als del penique inglés en algunos juegos.
Un saludo

----------


## yosti

gracias jose  pues la voy a busacar la verdad no me acuerdo sera que no soy tan viejo  mañana cumplire 20 años jeje si un poco viejo, pero si la buscare  seguro me sirve mejor, lo malo sera que  pues no creo que la gente la conosca y por lo mismo  no las traeran en la bolsa pero cuando la encuentre  buscara una de las nuevas que mas se paresca 

 gracias

----------


## Ella

las monedas de 20 cn de cobre, son un pelin mas pequeñas, miden 2,8cm
las que encontraras, pueden tener la palabra "copia" en una de sus caras.
debe ser muy antigua porque en una cara dice "estados unidos mexicanos " (sera antes del general zapata?).
a mi me regalo una un amigo, se la dieron en una tienda de magia usa.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Off - Topic: El nombre oficial del país es Estados Unidos Mexicanos. (Son 32 estados). Pero que lo confirme algún mexicano, que alguno por el foro hay.

----------


## yosti

si ell nombre  oficial es Estados Unidos Mexicanos, son 32 estado y un Distrito Federal, las nuevas mondedas tambien lo dicen del lado que tienen una aguila, bueno ya se acloro un poco eso, cambaindo de tema creo que las que mas me acomodan son las de 2 pesos  o 5 pesos y es muy comun que la gente la traiga asi que pues me quedo con esas

----------


## magoedu

Yo utilizo las de 2 euros son las que empalmo mejor,ademas tienen la ventaja de que se las puedes pedir a cualquiera en cualquier momento.he probado con otras de tamaño superior y ma quedo con las de 2 euros.ya se sabe para gustos los colores.

----------


## magojavi

Yo las que uso normalmente son las de medio dollar,  para mi su tamaño es muy comodo y me siento bien con ellas, aunque tambien uso las de 2 euros, porque, bueno, sacar una de medio dollar, pues.... ya se piensan que tiene algun tipo de trucaje la moneda, y todo porque no esta acostumbrados a verlas, pero bueno, supongo que hay que acostumbrarse a trabajar con diferentes tipos de tamaño, grosor, por lo que pueda surgir un dia no? chao.

----------


## eskabexe

**** EDITADO POR ILEGIBLE ****

----------


## eskabexe

¡hola! el mensaje anterior no lo han publicado.. jeje lo siento, teneis razon, voy a intentar escribir bien. 

bueno, me presento otra vez, llevo poco tiempo aprendiendo magia, lo que mas me gusta es la numismagia, pero me encantan todos los demas tipos. soy d un pueblo, y aqui no conozco a nadie mas que le guste la magia como a mi, y tampoco tengo a nadie que me pueda enseñar, solo se lo que he visto en algun video recomendado en este foro, pero el libro d bobo todavia no me lo he comprado, porque no tngo tanto dinero... ya he empezado a ahorrar.. pero todavia no lo tendo. si alguien se apiada de mi y me quiere ir dando consejos se lo agradeceria muchisimo. mi correo es neal_gg@hotmail.com bueno, eso es todo, nos vemos por aqui! n saludo! staluego!!


---------------------------------------------------------
aprende a ser persona antes que hombre....

----------


## mariscal13

No tengo la experencia que teneis aqui todos, pero creo que siempre es bueno hacer trucos con monedas de curso legal, ya que se las puede pedir a cualquiera en el momento que sea y de esa forma el impacto es mayor. Una vez me hicieron un truco con una baraja Bycicle mia y me impacto muchisimo, pero sobre todo porque la baraja sabia que no estaba trucada.

pdt: las monedas de 1/2 dolar son la polla.

----------


## mcmoli

EN mi poca experiencia prefiero las de 2 euros, ya que son de un tamaño correcto, se pueden pedir prestadas, y hay gran variedad de elementos trucados para poder preparar una buena rutina con ellas, incluso se puede hacer la aparición de una moneda gigante.

----------


## eskabexe

¿donde puedo conseguir monedas d 1/2 dolar?esque solia usar unas monedas argelinas, pero perdi una mochila con una dentro, y al tner solo una no puedo acer muchos d los trucos.... aiudenmeeee! jejeje gracias





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
aprende a ser persona antes que hombre

----------


## Ella

> ¿donde puedo conseguir monedas d 1/2 dolar?esque solia usar unas monedas argelinas, pero perdi una mochila con una dentro, y al tner solo una no puedo acer muchos d los trucos.... aiudenmeeee! jejeje gracias


por favor, si intervienes en un post, antes leetelo para saber de que trata, si lo hubieras hecho sabrias que en el esta contestada tu pregunta (creo que en la pagina 2).
de todas formas, hay un posit en este mismo apartado "numismagia" donde se habla sobre las monedas que se suelen utilizar hay un link directo a la tienda...

----------


## Diegp

Hola a todos!!

Yo no hago mucho este tipo de magia, ya que no me llama la atencion tanto como lo hacen otros tipos de magia.....
Respecto a que tipo de moneda uso, las pocas veces que hago numismagia, suelo utilizar las de curso legal en España, es decir, el euro en todo su repertorio.......y unicamente por lo simple que es decirle a alguien (amigo, familiar...), tienes una moneda?? pues dejamela, que te voy a hacer un juego con ella....asi quieras que no, la gente no tiende a pensaren trucajes de las monedas (ya podria pasar lo mismo con las cartas.....jajaja) y aveces quedan incluso mas impresionados que si lo haces con una moneda tuya.....
Saludos

----------


## Sanblasino

pues yo, igual que diegp, uso monedas de euro por el mismo motivo.
saludos

----------


## swaze

yo no soy muy dado a este arte, mas que nada porque mi mano ya de por si es un truco de magia, me explico, mis dedos no solo se camban hacia el lado adecuado sino que puedo cambarlos casi hasta formar un angulo de 90º en el sentido contrario. quizas por eso siento mas complicado practicarla, aun asi algun truco se hacer.

De todas formas ahora ando practicando para aprender nuevos, mas que nada cuando me agota la baraja y el canuto, y la unicam oneda que tengo por casa con la que me siento agusto es un medio dolar de plata que consegui un dia en una coleccion de monedas (por fin planeta agostini saco algo interesante).

Pero ahora deseo ocnseguirme unas cuantas de medio dolar y cuarto de dolar normalitas asi que me pasare por alguna tienda. pero las de plata son bastante buenas, am i personalmente me encanta y me siento muy comodo con ellas.

----------

